
Lightbeam for Firefox – Shine a Light on Who’s Watching You - getdavidhiggins
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/lightbeam/
======
exodust
Odd that the product page for Lightbeam makes no mention of the granular
blocking feature. It's almost like they don't want to advertise that, rather
calling it a visualisation tool.

Not until you install it and take a look do you find that blocking any
particular site is easy to do and manage.

I've noticed a few sites I regularly visit are faster now that I've blocked
some of their third party tracking and advertising crap with lightbeam. I've
even blocked facebook.com and facebook.net, I hate their stupid junky web page
widgets cluttering the web. Now I'm finally rid of it. Sure, I can't visit
Facebook at all, but that's a small price for not seeing any of their crappy
like buttons on the web anymore.

------
drethemadrapper
I disabled this plug-in months ago because I was not too interested in who is
watching me (of which I know - google analytics, facebook, and most
importantly the NSA). I was rather more interested in blocking their APIs,
scripts, e.t.c. Hence, I began to use reactive mechanisms - plugins like HTTPS
Everywhere, Privacy Badger, RefControl and Ghostery. I know they are
intertwined (i.e. some doing the same work). But I prefer that approach to a
listing or graphical visualization of who watches me (with little of no
(re)action).

~~~
exodust
Lightbeam lets you see and block individual third party sites. It's actually
pretty good.

